# OCTOBER 2004 2WWERS



## Bev xxx (Aug 31, 2004)

Hi everyone I thougt I would list us all so we know when each other is testing.  If i've missed you off just send me a message and i'll pop you on!!  

    


1/10/04  CBEAR

1/10/04  KIRSTI

1/10/04  ALIC

3/10/04  FIONAIM

3/10/04  COUNTRYGIRL

4/10/04  ANDREA R

4/10/04  CHURCHILL

4/10/04  MAYBE BABY

6/10/04  BEVERLEY WHEELDON

6/10/04  TIFF

6/10/04  LIZA


----------



## andrea r (Mar 20, 2004)

Thanks Bev......

Love Andrea


----------



## liza (Sep 12, 2004)

Hi beverley I'm also testing on 6th oct.
knowing I can correspond with others who are in the same boat is making it more bareable. 

All the positive vibes possible.


----------



## tiff (May 16, 2004)

Hi Bev

Thanks for the list!

Txx


----------



## Bobbsie (Sep 1, 2004)

HI Bev and all the 2WW girls - i go tomorrow for ET at 9am i am soo scared!!!!!!!! - just wanted to introduce myself in the hope that all will go okay tomorrow! and i can get to know all the girlie's on the 2WW.  Are there any Do's and Dont's to be aware of at the stage - want to give it my best shot as i have no frosties for back up!

Looking forward to joining you all tomorrow! hopefully!!!

Janey 'bobbsie'

XX


----------



## Stringbob (Jun 1, 2004)

Good luck for tomorrow bobbsie.

Can I join the list of October testers as I've just come back from my transfer and test on Thur 7 October.  I also have no frosties so this is our last try.  Am really trying not to get too excited as I came down with such a bang at our last attempt when we got a -ve.  But still I want to stay positive.  How do you do both?

Has anyone used a home test before hospital test?  How soon would it show?

Anyway glad there are so many of you testing at similar times, positive thoughts going out to you all.  I somehow think I will be spending a lot of time here over the next 2weeks.

                                                GOOD LUCK 
Lisa


----------



## connorpink (Sep 21, 2004)

Thanks Bev.

Are you all having tummy cramps?

I am such a terrible 2ww'er, but then again, we all are eh?

Keeping everything crossed for all of us.

Lisa x


----------



## Bev xxx (Aug 31, 2004)

HIYA

I'm having loads of tummy craps I keep thinking the   is going get me....I really hope not!

Anyway I must think   same as everyone.

Good luck and lots of   

Bev


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi Girls 

Just popped in to wish you all the very best for testing have all crossed for you girls     

love always lilly xxx


----------



## liza (Sep 12, 2004)

Oh no just had a jelly like discharge don't know why.It wsn't much but you know how it is paranoia....!I only had et on wed.
Panicing that my embies may have done a runner.
Help!


----------



## Bev xxx (Aug 31, 2004)

Hi everyone

I think this 2ww is the longest time ever and I still have over a week left due to my clinic only testing me on the 6/10/04 instead of 2 weeks after et which would be 3/10/04.......an extra 3 days its going to be a killer.

Glad I found this site and i'm not on my own  

speak soon

Bev


----------



## country girl (Jun 18, 2004)

HI everyone, 

one week today until the big test. Am nervous but feel better hearing everyones stories as sounds as though you are all the same as me.

Bobbsie - hope ET goes ok today, they will be nice and snuggled in now. Only do and dont I know is to not do anything really vigourous eg heavy lifting/hoovering but I dont think it really makes any difference. The womb is a protective organ and the embies should be ok. My clinic say they advise nothing strenous mainly for peace of mind so that if it doesnt work you dont think 'If only I hadnt done that'.

Strong bob - I know how you feel about feeling down at the last negative. I think it gets harder each time. The first time I was really optimistic and it hurts so much as you are convinced it will work. This time I am almost preparing myself for the blow by not getting too hopeful. 

Maybe baby - I am getting lots of cramps too, mainly mornings, lower central pelvis, not really like period pains. I think it is just healing from all the poking and prodding around from EC. If they come I just lie down and they go. I also had OHSS and post op bleeding so I think there is probably some fluid still swooshing around inside which contributes.

Beverley - I join you in the cramps. Is your clinic just being cruel about waiting the extra 3 days for testing or is there a special reason? Are you going to do a HPT on day 14?

Liza - the discharge doesnt sound anything to worry about. Maybe they used KY jelly with the speculum during ET and it was just that coming out. If it was smelly or itchy it may be an infection but doesnt sound like it to me.

My sore boobs have gone off now but I think that is just the HCG injection wearing off. I am wondering whether it worked almost every second of the day. Have taken to reading as find it easier to switch off from the thoughts rather than watching DVDs. Anyone else got any good distraction techniques?


----------



## tiff (May 16, 2004)

Hello All!
Hope everyone is enjoying the weekend with nothing in particular to worry about   Ha!!!
Bobbsie - how was ET? The only advice my clinic offered was to take it easy and I quote 'pray hard'. 

Maybe Baby - I had cramps up until yesterday evening, but they seem to have gone off today (that's worrying me obviously!). Bev - do you still have cramps today?

Liza - i had that discharge too about two days after ET - I figure there's been an awful lot going on in there and it's just nature sorting herself out. 
My clinic assured me my embies could not fall out!

My boobs are at their sorest so far today, but I don't expect that to last, I've heard tales of BFP's without sore boobs on here!

I agree with you about reading Country Girl. What are you reading? I'm reading Maggie O'Farrell The Distance Between Us which is quite distractionary - except there are twins in the tale which obviously makes me wonder about my 2 embies!!   

Lots of love and thanks so much for being there to compare symptoms with. Tiffxx

PS   Pessary survey - front or back? I'm front !!!


----------



## Bev xxx (Aug 31, 2004)

Hi Tiff

Yes my tummy cramps have eased off today.  However I am now obsessed with going to the loo to see whether the   has arrived........Can it get any worse?


My Boobs are still sore to touch and have grown which is cool as I don't normally have much there.  

I am planning to buy a home kit if the   hasn't arrived and do it the day before my test so there is no surprises when they tell me the news.

Speak soon and     to everyone

Bev


----------



## gap (Sep 26, 2004)

Hi everyone

Just came across the site by accident, would you believe. I'm a 2ww also, test due on the 3rd...no signs but keeping an open mind and fingers crossed.

good luck to all !

gap


----------



## FionaIm (Jun 10, 2002)

Hi there

This site is the only thing keeping me sane at the moment. It does really help that we are all feeling pretty similar. 
Country girl- glad you are starting to feel better- like you I now want the symptoms to return!!! 
Yesterday i felt quite ok about things but today i think there is no chance of it working. Have not felt great today and feel a little weepy but have managed not to.
Has anyone been suffering from indigestion/heartburn? For the last 2 nights at about 9ish i have really suffered badly. I felt it a wee while ago starting so i am trying chewing gum tonight.
My stomach is still huge and my clothes don't fit- how do you manage to go to work and wear normal clothes? I may go back on Friday but clothes will be a problem. My doc has signed me off for longer so i am not sure.
The oct testing list is getting longer every day!!
Hope you have not been as bored as me today!!!!!!!!!

Best wishes
Fiona


----------



## tiff (May 16, 2004)

Hi Fiona

I've been having heartburn and indigestion for the last two days too, although it hasn't put me off my food!!  

Have a good evening.

Tiff xx


----------



## liza (Sep 12, 2004)

Hi FionaIm  -yes I've also had indegestion and i can't do my jeans up due to bloating.I've also found I wake around 5am feeling really thirsty.I drink loads of water during the day so no idea why that is happening.

Tiff+ country girl - thanks for the reasurance I thought it would be something like that but i'm sure you know how the imagination can send you into melt down 
Beverley- I already have my hpt but after reading these sites I'm not gonna test too early.
Hopefully this site will keep me strong enough not to do it.I have been a serial tester for the past 18mths whilst naturaly ttc.so will be hard not to.
Hello to everyone else stay positive guys.


----------



## tiff (May 16, 2004)

Hi Girls  
Well today I feel really nauseous and have a headache. Does anyone else have similar symptoms?

Txxx


----------



## bagpuss04 (Apr 27, 2004)

Wondered if I could join you all here? I had FET on Thursday so am just a few days in to 2ww and reading signs into every twitch and tingle!!  I feel as if I have a hangover and am generally tired- but most of all is I am obsessive and don't seem to think about aything else!!! Any tips from anyone on distraction? The book idea is good!!!

Have any of you had spotting yet? When do you think it would happen?

Wishing you all lots of luck......

Puss


----------



## jamapot (Apr 27, 2002)

Wow

This list certainly is growing   and I know there will be a few more over here to join you all soon   Bev hope you don't mind me copying list over for you 

1/10/04     CBEAR

1/10/04     KIRSTI

1/10/04     ALIC

3/10/04     FIONAIM

3/10/04     COUNTRYGIRL

3/10/04     GAP

4/10/04     ANDREA R

4/10/04     CHURCHILL

4/10/04     MAYBE BABY

4/10/04    CESCA

6/10/04     BEVERLEY WHEELDON

6/10/04     TIFF

6/10/04     LIZA

7/10/04     STRINGBOB

7/10/04     BAGPUSS

7/10/04     BEV22

10/10/04   JANEY (BOBBSIE)

Loads of love and luck to everyone, keep up with those positive thoughts girls  

                               

   

Loadsa Love
Jax
xxx


----------



## tiff (May 16, 2004)

Thanks Jax

Hi Puss - I don't think spotting is a guarantee - on my last cycle many of my 2ww buddies had BFP's without any implantation bleeding. xx


----------



## Crommers (Aug 26, 2004)

hi ladies!!

Tiff, I have also had really bad headache the past 24 hours - daren't even take anything for it, so wondering around like a bit of a martyr at the mo!!!!   And re: your survey - im a front girl too!!  Tried the   but too many side affects! All the symptoms everyone else has had, I have too, so feeling quite re-assured that its all normal!!  Going loop the loop now though    - trying to convince myself it hasn't worked so don't feel too much disapointment, but a little voice is always whispering...  "but what if......"!!!!!

hope your all doing ok!!   At least the men in white jackets haven't come for us just yet!!!! 

Lots of        thoughs to you all!

Love
Marie
xxxxx


----------



## Bev xxx (Aug 31, 2004)

LOOK AT THE LIST ITS GETTING LONGER AND LONGER.  THANX JAMAPOT FOR THE UPDATED COPY.   

I TO HAVE A STONKER OF A HEADACHE BUT AM ALSO GETTING PERIOD PAINS AGAIN!!!! (NOT GOOD)  I ALSO STILL HAVE SORE BOOBS!!!!!!!!!

HOPE EVERYONE IS KEEPING GOOD AND THINKING      


LOVE

BEV


----------



## AliC (Aug 10, 2004)

Hiya Everyone

Hope you are all well.................and coping!!

I have a stinking cold. I thought the other day that I felt a bit funny, then DF got a cold and now it's my turn, great, this is something I could have done without especially as it was my 1st day back at work but hey ho should be feeling better in a day or two, hopefully by wednesday cause that's my birthday!! (have I said it's my birthday on wednesday before  )
Oh, and I've still got cramping pains really low down which will hopefully be a good thing??

The list is deffinately getting longer now, I've got everything crossed for you all  

Ali xx


----------



## tiff (May 16, 2004)

Janey - oops sorry! You're already here!! Txxx


----------



## bev22 (May 14, 2004)

Hi everyone, hope you dont mind me gate crashing and joining you all.  I had EC on Monday and ET last wednesday with one precious embroyo put back.  I have my test date the 7th October and am hoping and praying every day. I feel scared and worried about every ache or pain. I am now 6 days gone and have decided to go back to work later this week to take my mind off things. I have been having a dull ache in my ovaries and trying not to worry to much  I am glad i am not the only ine contantliy checking my knickers for any signs!!  I wish everyone luck - thanks


----------



## jamapot (Apr 27, 2002)

Bev

Have added you to the list  .  I'm sure all the girls on here will help you sail through the next week  

Lots of luck and babydust coming your way  

Jax
xxx


----------



## liza (Sep 12, 2004)

I've managed to get myself into a right old state look at the time :-
Up until yesterday iI'vebeen having all the cramps and twinging and a heavy feeling like AF on way just like the rest of you seem to have but ssuddenlyit stopped and I can't feel anything.I'm convinced I have over done it and lost my embies.
I've been looking after my 6week old nnieceas my poor sis has had to go back to work.On one of my bends to pick her up i felt a sharp pain on the right   dam dam dam.SSurelyyou should be able to look after a child hundreds of women do.
First I was worried about he cramps etc and now I desperately want to feel something again.I'm gonna trawl the boards and see if I can find someone who has experienced the same.
I am getting a slight taste of how I will feel if this is uunsuccessfulThis is just such an awful feeling.


----------



## AliC (Aug 10, 2004)

Morning everyone

Liza,try not to worry. I have had days where I have felt as though my womb was going to grow legs and get up and walk off it was really really cramping and then I did have some days where I had no aches at all. The thing is, we worry when there are pains and we also worry when there are no pains. I'm sure the other girls on here have had the same experiences. Try not to worry. Try and rest up today if you can and pamper yourself. I'm sure you haven't lost your embies. Our womb protects them very well.
I hope you are feeling better later xx


----------



## tiff (May 16, 2004)

Morning Girls
Ali I hope your cold is easing today? Have you got anything nice planned for tomorrow?
Bev22 - nice to meet you. You've had EC,ET the same days as me! 
Liza - poor you, this is so dreadful isn't it? Please don't worry about lifting though, I've been reassured by docs that you cannot disrput the embies by movement. Try to get some sleep today   - rest is very important.
Have told you not to worry, I'm pretty worried as I have a sort of dull burning sensation down low at the front of my stomach. I'm not sure if it's my bladder as it doesn't feel unlike cystitis but whilst I'm going to the loo frequently, it certainly doesn't hurt and all the water I'm guzzling is definitely coming out! I'm wearing out the carpet!! Has anyone else had this?  
I'm not sure working from home this week is a good idea, yesterday dragged by sooooo slowly! 
Tiff xxxx


----------



## bagpuss04 (Apr 27, 2004)

Morning all!!   Well reading the last few posts I seem to be in the right company!!! I have also had all sorts of aches and pains and lo and behold have woken up today feeling nothing- I have decided this is a gooooodd thing and that all the crampy feelings were just as a result of being prodded....nothing must be good....nice and peaceful for the embies to settle in!!!  It's really early days yet- over a week to go still!!!

Liza- enjoy a restful day- and as you say if picking up a child would damage embies how would anyone ever get a brother or sister?!!!! My Mum got pregnant with a 3 month old baby- and she was definately picking my brother up and carrying him around during that time!!!!! NOt to mention pushing a big heavy pram!!!! 

I am off to have a nice deep bubble bath with a body shop bath bomb!!!!! Yummy!!!!

Take care .....

Puss


xxxxxx


----------



## cesca (Sep 18, 2004)

Hi everyone,I am also on the 2ww and my test is on the 4th oct. we had one embryo put back and it real nail biting stuff this wait. I keep looking into every twinge! This will be our 4th attempt and definitely the last , I can't go through it again. I'm 43 and we had 7 healthy looking embryos genetically tested for the first time and only one came back free from some genetic problem. My age is against me but was still shocked as to how high the risk was of producing so many with problems! We are being positive as the one put back was healthy and average to good quality.So roll on Oct 4th!      cesca


----------



## country girl (Jun 18, 2004)

Hi 2w waiters,

Here are some postive vibes for us all
        

Tiff - I am reading Ben Eltons Gridlock. Nothing remotely baby connected in that at all and quite funny so good to lift the spirits. I am avoiding anything remotely depressing.

Regarding pessaries I am a front door girl too. It makes sense to me to put it as close to where it is needed as possible. There is a whole thread on this in the For Everyone section, Voting Room called Those yucky cyclogest pessaries again. It is a little old now but maybe we should all update the survey.

Also I found this link on Sept 2wws about the symptoms you get in the 2ww for a positive result. It turned out to be none!

http://www.the-burrow.freeserve.co.uk/personal/infertility/symptoms.html

It is a good site I thought, everyone should take a look.

I am feeling tired with still the occ bad AF type cramp and generally an odd hot/cold feeling in my womb which I had when negative last time. Boo hoo.

Bye for now,
Love and baby dust to all


----------



## Bobbsie (Sep 1, 2004)

Hi girls - I am so please we are all in the same boat - i only had ET on Sunday, but i have dull AF pains now! i think that may be due to all the messing around down there over the last few weeks! 

I also find it quite uncomfortable to cough?  - i hope i am not straining the area when i do!

I have a banging headache - does anyone know if it is not a good idea to take paracetamol at this stage? dont want take any if it could do any harm?? - need the best chance i can get with only 1 embie in there and no frosties for back up!

Good luck to all - i am furthest down the list at the mo testing on 11th Oct - so looking forward to hearing lots and lots of good news from you guys to give me lots of hope.

Lots of love and hope to all, 

Janey 'bobbsie'


----------



## liza (Sep 12, 2004)

Hi Guys
Sorry about the negative blurb from early hours this am. I should have remembered things always seems  so much better in the morning rather than in the middle of the night.
  Bobbsie-it's probably a good idea to check with the clinic/hospital re paracetamol as I've heard different views on this.In the mean time see if you can get a gentle scalp and neck massage from your dp/dh.If he's any thing like mine he wouldn't have a clue but my little sis has so I get a massage in return for baby sitting. 
Hi to every one else Re books I've just read two fun, light reads 
1."olivia joules and the over active imagination" by Helen Fielding (of brgidget Jones fame)
2."Hunting Unicorns" by Bella Pollen
Good for taking your mind off it all.
I'm getting a good lesson in "chill" reading some of your posts and feel I need to pull myself together a bit.
Thanks again for your replies.


----------



## traceycarol (Sep 28, 2004)

This is my first time on this chat room,(actually on any chat room).  It is such a relief to know that others are feeling the same way I am.

I had 2 ectopic pregnancies and had to go down the ivf route after losing my fallopian tubes.  

This is my 3rd frozen embryo transfer, and I'm getting all the same horrible period-like pains everyone else is getting.

My test date is the 4th October. (although I've already done 3 tests too early, don't know why I insist on breaking my own heart so many times)

As I'm new to this some of the jargon has me at a loss.  What does AF mean??

Hope to get to know you all better.

Best wishes to all.

Love Tracey
   xx


----------



## tiff (May 16, 2004)

Hi Tracey
Welcome aboard! Gosh there's so many of us testing in Oct now!

AF is Aunt Flo ie. your period! It took me ages to work out all the jargon...I think there's a list somewhere on here!

Glad to hear you're feeling a bit better Liza xx

I've had a chat with myself too today...you cannot read anything into symptoms is now my mantra!! 

Txxx


----------



## liza (Sep 12, 2004)

Hi Tracy
Totally with you on the confusion with chat rooms took me days to work out how to join in I'd just been reading all the posts before that and it really is such a help. All the questions I forgot to ask at the hospital I found answers for ,this site is so reasurring.
Re the Jargon AF stands for Aunt Flo.I'd not heard this one before so there was no way of me working it out but I was directed to the home page where you can click on a page that explains it all.
Good luck


----------



## Jayne A (May 4, 2004)

Can I join you all too please?

My test date is Tue 5th October.  I feel so sick at the thought.  It's my 3rd attempt at ICSI and the pain we went through on the last negative result makes me think I'd rather not know!

Good luck everyone.


----------



## Bev xxx (Aug 31, 2004)

Hi everyone,


Is anyone else feeling really sick?  It keep coming over me like I'm going to be sick but then nothing.......really frustrating!

My tummy is still the size of a beach ball as I am just so bloated and full of wind.....ha ha my DH loves it.

Hope everyone is OK    

Love 

Bev


----------



## AliC (Aug 10, 2004)

Hiya everyone

I see the list is getting longer still. Hello to anyone who is new.
Bev, I sympathise with the beachball belly. I went back to work yesterday and don't have any clothes that fit anymore. Just looking for some stretchy black trousers I bought about 2 years ago!!
Traceycarol, I have also lost both of my tubes due to ectopics and this is my first IVF cycle, I wish you loads of luck!!!
Andrea and treen, how are you both??

Well, I've gone and done it haven't I. I tested today. I know, I know, I shouldn't have done it but those tests were just sitting there saying "use me use me" and I gave in to temptation. Anyway, I am now 15 days past the HCG injection so I thought "why not" so I did and it was a BFP!!!! I am trying not to get too excited as I know it's still very early but I was still shocked to see it!! I have 2 tests left, 1 for tomorrow and then the last 1 on Friday which is the day I am supposed to test. Not sure what to make of it all and the fact that I have a stinking cold is making me so paranoid as I keep sneezing and coughing so I hope that doesn't do any harm if I really am pregnant. I am still getting twinges in my lower abdomen and occasional lower back ache which to me feels like Auntie Flo is on her way so I'm just going to have to sit tight now until Friday and hope for the best.

Anyway, going to bed now after my confession!!!

Ali xx


----------



## bagpuss04 (Apr 27, 2004)

Congratulations Ali!!!!!

    

I am really pleaseed for you....Doesnt sound as if your beach ball belly is going to get any smaller!!!

I am off now to check all your old posts to see what symptoms you had for clues!!!!!!!

Sleep well- you need all the rest you can get!!!!!

puss
xxxx


----------



## gap (Sep 26, 2004)

Hi Girls 

Thanks for adding me to list!!

Just logged in for a quick update on how everyone is getting on today.  Been really tired today, but nothing else to report - no cramps!! I'm still thinking the worst  .  Great to have all this support, keep the good work up.  

Hope you all have a good nite's sleep    

congrat's Ali  

love 
Gap x


----------



## Kirsti (Aug 17, 2004)

Hello ladies!!

Well, last week I had a very positive attitude, but today was a bad one ..feeling a little uneasy and a little negative.  I guess its my mind trying to prepare me for the worst.  

I have had a headache for two days and weird aches and pains, sore boobies...not quite sure what to think. 

I will not test early because, quite frankly I am scared of the results.  My hospital told me that it was possible to get a false positive from a home test because of the hormone levels.......that's all I need!! 

I think reading that most of you have the same symptoms makes me feel a little better. 

Good luck to you all and I am crossing my fingers for   for everyone!!  

Kirsti


----------



## jamapot (Apr 27, 2002)

Hiya Girlies

Just thought I would pop your new list up for you  Sending lots of posi vibes your way 

                      

1/10/04 CBEAR

1/10/04 KIRSTI

1/10/04 ALIC

3/10/04 FIONAIM

3/10/04 COUNTRYGIRL

3/10/04 GAP

4/10/04 ANDREA R

4/10/04 CHURCHILL

4/10/04 MAYBE BABY

4/10/04 CESCA

4/10/04 TRACEYCAROL

5/10/04 JAYNE A

6/10/04 BEVERLEY WHEELDON

6/10/04 TIFF

6/10/04 LIZA

7/10/04 STRINGBOB

7/10/04 BAGPUSS

7/10/04 BEV22

11/10/04 JANEY (BOBBSIE)

Also I have added the link here for those of you still trying to pick up on all the jargon 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/index.php?option=displaypage&Itemid=78&op=page&SubMenu= acronyms

Loads of love and luck to everyone 
Jax
xxx


----------



## karen worthington (Jun 28, 2003)

Hi everyone,

Just wanted to wish you all lots of luck for your testing days and lets hope for lots of      

Lots of love

Karen xxx


----------



## tiff (May 16, 2004)

Ali - that's wonderful honey, I'm so pleased for you!!!  

I'm afraid I'm not feeling very positive today. Last night I just had so many of my usual pms symptoms - sore ovaries, spot on my chin, feeling down, dragging tummy and chocolate craving - and they're all still there this morning (bar the chocolate)  . Have made DH late for work through crying. This is exactly how I felt last time when it failed. Don't know what to think/do, get so scared that I will never feel 100% happy if I can't have a baby. Sorry to sound down.
Tiff


----------



## liza (Sep 12, 2004)

Congrats AliC  What fantastic news

Tiff- I think it's imposibly hard to be positive all the time and I hope your just having your bad day like I had the other night.
As you know from reading all the posts so many people have had +ive result after experiencing all their usual AF pains. Keep reading the posts it helped me to raise my spriits a bit.
I know how you feel hon as the 6th gets closer so does the possibillity of unbearable heart ache.There is always a chance ,well actually just as good a chance as everyone else on here that it'll be +tive.we,re all gonna have down days but one day hopefully sooner rather than later our wishes will come true.

        ^reiki


----------



## treen (Aug 11, 2004)

Ali- Just popped in from the September waiters to say CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!      and HAPPY BIRTHDAY.

I test tomorrow and am trying to resist the pull of an early HPT (home pregnancy test).

Hope the pregnancy goes well and you get the much wanted bundle of joy at the end of it.

Treen


----------



## Bev xxx (Aug 31, 2004)

Hi Ali

Congratulations on your   result......its fantastic news.

lets hope the rest of us all get the same......   everyone!!!!!


Love 

Bev


----------



## Crommers (Aug 26, 2004)

hi girls

Im confused and wondered if anyone could help...?   I had my hcg injection on 13th Sept  - I know I shouldn't have,   but did hpt on Monday 26 (14 days later) came up +ve, then, as I didn't believe it, did another two yesterday, and the same result.  Did yet another one  first thing this morning (my actual test date) and its still the same, but its extremely faint (blink and you'd miss it) type of faint so still none the wiser!!  Have looked in every possible light to make sure Im not actually imagining the second line..  Am turning into a demented woman  and going to Tesco's at lunch time to buy some more to do in the work toilets!!!  I've been using Clearblue, but might try the digital ones.....  Or would I be better off going for blood test?  Im so scared......  if anyone has any advice I'd love to hear from you

AliC - Thats fantastic news!!!  Congratulations   

Treen - very best of luck for tomorrow 

Tiff - sending lots of    thoughts your way

love
Marie
xxxxxx


----------



## maxbabe (Nov 12, 2003)

Churchill

Forget the digital clear blue because have heard bad reports about them...go for first response....they work for me    plus they should detect a lower hcg level blah blah...anyway hope you have cracked it....

good luck


----------



## liza (Sep 12, 2004)

Churchill- that sounds really positive I agree re first response.Let us know the out come.
Well my symptoms for today are:
blocked nose sore throat therefore feel slightly dizzy
Upset stomach  and cramps 
Really annoying as i can,t now assess every twinge in my baby making area as I think it,s all down to a bug. 
have friend coming over for a make-up test for her wedding day and all I want to do is go to sleep.But can't let her down. :-
I'll just have to sleep later.


----------



## cesca (Sep 18, 2004)

Morning everyone, Instead of the usual pessaries  I am having progesterone injections which my local GP is doing, as my DH wasn't so keen on injecting my bum in case he hurt me! Bless him!! Anyway after my jab I came over all dizzy.... could this be a sign that things have worked   I feel quite tired but have no other symptoms. This is a nightmare!!
Tracey ,you are testing the same day as me. 
Bev, feeling sick is a good sign so  I'm keeping everything crossed for you. 
Ali and Maria ,congratulations on your positive  
bye for now  cesca xx


----------



## country girl (Jun 18, 2004)

HI everyone,

wow two positives already, that is great news. Congratulations Alic and churchill.

Tracycarol - I read somewhere else on this site that testing early gives the same results as peeing on a ten pound note. Be strong.

Jayne A - this is my third ICSI too. I definately know what you mean about being nervous. It has definately got worse for me each time as the hope and optimism you had with the first is stripped away. I am bracing myself for the fall by not expecting it to work and DH gets cross with me for this.

Tiff - sorry to hear you are feeling down. All the symptoms you list could well be due to a BFP though. Try to keep positive.

cesca- can I ask what is the advantage of the injections over the pessaries? Sorry I dont know about the dizziness being a sign of anything but you never know.

Hi to everyone else. 

good luck all.


----------



## bev22 (May 14, 2004)

Hi everyone
has anyone had constipation during their 2ww. I have not been properly for days now and i think it is because i am scarred to go incase i push to hard!! sorry if tmi. I am having AF like symptons and trying to stay positive as i do not test until the 7th oct!! also i am finding that i am very emotional and over senitive getting upset and crying at anything.  any words of encouragement would be great - thanks


----------



## cesca (Sep 18, 2004)

Hi everyone,  In reply to your question country girl about the pessaries or injections ,I think my clinic (ARGC )decided that as I have had a period before my test date on one of my attempts  ( at another clinic)they said  that with intramuscular injections more of the progesterone is absorbed. So regardless if I have a negative test I won't have a period  before test date (well thats the plan!) They are quite painful and make your bum ache for ages!
Bev . funnily enough I have had constipation throughout my ivf treatment this time ,not having had it on any of my others. I must admit though I have taken so many different drugs though this time round  that I put it down to the cocktail I've been taking.  Don't worry about it though just keep on drinking plenty of water.
speak to you soon  cesca xx


----------



## Crommers (Aug 26, 2004)

Hi girls

Just to keep you updated, did two tests a lunch time, one normal, (v faint blue line) and digital one said pg!!!   Rang my clinic who offered blood test so think I'll go Monday if its still the same - still don't believe it!!  Thanks for your advice!!   

Bev22 - I had terrible constipation for majority of 2ww, only just easing off now - though using front bum for pessaries helped (used back door at first but this made constipation worse...)  

cesca - sorry hun, only used pessaries so wouldn't know if there are any advantages..    maybe this constipation thing is a good sign..... 

Country girl - thank you and I have everything crossed for you  

Gotta go, at work and about to be pounced on by boss for using internet!!! 

Will come back later - thinking good thoughts for you all

Love
Marie
xxxxxx


----------



## Bev xxx (Aug 31, 2004)

Hi all,

Just done something really silly....... a hpt.  It was bfn however it is still a week before I go back to the clinic.....may be I have done it to early?  Or just may be it is bfn.

Not sure what to think.  I really shouldn't have done that.

Bev


----------



## bagpuss04 (Apr 27, 2004)

Bev,

I would say you have definately done it too early!!!!! You had et on Thursday last week didn't you? You would only just be implanting now!! Give your little embie a chance!!!!!

I have been tempted to- admittedly-  DONT DO IT AGAIN!!!!! until Sunday at least!!!!!!!!!

Take care, and don't let it get you down- it is way too early to be accurate!!!!

Puss
xxxx


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

Hello thought i'd re introduce myself, i was on the September 2ww board but we had our 4th iui confirmed as negative this week. Consultant said we couldn't carry on but we saw him today and i've started injecting again !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
YIPPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
So i will be having transfer for 5th iui about the 6th of October and testing on the 20th!!!
I am so excited i think i might burst, unfortunately i'll be on holiday for most of my 2ww, but i'm going to take my laptop with me and try and log in from time to time.
Just wanted to wish everyone good luck for their 2ww, i will be thinking of you all.
ttfn
sicknote


----------



## tiff (May 16, 2004)

Blimey, this has been busy today! I've been trying to stay away as I find myself trawling for 2ww symptoms for hours.
Liza, Country Girl and others thanks for your words of support. Liza - are you feeling any better this pm bug wise?

Marie oh my goodness - that's fantastic   xxx

Bev22 - sounds like you're having a similar day to me. As everyone keeps telling us - AF symptoms do not mean a BFN - I'm repeating it like a mantra today. I had constipation last time - Fibrogel is fine to take according to the Lister  - I can recommend it too!

Bev - slapped wrists! My doc told me today that the EARLIEST we should test is 14 days from EC. My EC was on a Mon, she said I should test on a Mon, not even the Sunday. It takes 5-8 days for implantation....Don't let the result upset you. xx

Amazing you can start again so soon sicknote. Good Luck xxxx

Feeling a bit better this pm. Hospital told me to go to docs for a urine test as have cystitis like pains in tummy. This came back negative, so no infection, perhaps the pains are the embies burrowing in?? I can hope. 

All my love and just want to say, I couldn't get through this 2ww without your support. Tiffxxxx


----------



## liza (Sep 12, 2004)

Congratulations to all who've had good news 

I'm feeling fine now thank you tiff. it was lovely to have My friend here and to be talking her through her wedding stress and not thinking about me for a change.
I'm back to work on Monday on a day to day basis, after a 6 week break( work freelance so have to find the right contract or not possible to have time off for hospital visits) I'm really looking forward to it as I'm beginning to obsess and I am now addicted to the internet which allthough I couldn't get through this without this site.I think I am spending an unhealthy amount of time on here .... Oh well I could have worse habits I suppose 
hang in there girls 
Prune juice is excellent for constipation and quite tasty.


----------



## cesca (Sep 18, 2004)

Hi everyone.. Just read you did a hpt Bev ...MUCH too early. Don't get despondent it doesn't mean anything. Wait ,wait wait!!! and Don't do another one until the given day!
Marie  CONGRATULATIONS  wonderful news  
speak to you all soon  cesca xxx


----------



## Stringbob (Jun 1, 2004)

Hi to you all.  Am having real difficulties in trying to stay off this site.  So much so housework is a thing of the past.  Can anyone answer a few questions.  After reading some of the posts, it seems that most of you are testing 14 days after et.  My hospital make an appointment for a blood test 12 days after et.  I know I shouldn't  but I want to try and pre-prepare myself this time, so would a hpt fwork this early.

Also I may be a bit thick but what does BFP mean.

Lisa


----------



## gap (Sep 26, 2004)

Hi Girls,

Glad to hear we have a few more pos tests today - congrat's to all  

Feeling  a bit down today - more cramps and going to the loo to often, ( spent the whole day thinking AF had arrived   so I've decided to go to bed and take the laptop with me.  

Still crossing everything for everyone waiting for the big day   

love 
Gap x


----------



## AliC (Aug 10, 2004)

Hiya everyone

Thankyou all so much for you kind words. You have all been a great support to me and if it wasn't for you lot I'd be locked up by now  
I'm hoping that I get the same result as I had today on Friday!!! I'm still panicking about having this rubbish cold as I keep coughing and it's making me worry about doing some damage!! Only time will tell now , I just wish I could feel more hopefull, I'm not used to getting good news as everything else in the past has always gone tits up (excuse my language).
Gap, I know what you mean about the cramps. I now have a BFP but still feel as though AF could show as I've had some back ache.
Lisa, BFP means big fat positive and BFN means big fat negative. There does seem to be loads of abbreviations that people use now doesn't there. Also I think many clinics vary on when to test. My clinic has asked me to go back Friday which is 14 after et but I did actually test today which is 14 days after ec.
Sicknote, great news that you are starting IUI so soon!!! That's great news.
Churchill - CONGRATS!!!!!!    You must be so pleased!!!!
Treen,   with your test tomorrow, I have everything crossed for you!!!
Hope everyone else is doing well

Ali xx


----------



## connorpink (Sep 21, 2004)

Evening girls

Well done to the BFP's   you are my inspiration and I am determined to join you this month and stay with you till we have our babies in June 2005.

% days till I test and counting...

Lisa x


----------



## Jayne A (May 4, 2004)

Congratulations to everyone that's BFP!!   

Let's hope that it's a good sign for everyone else.

Good luck everyone.  Must get off the internet, my DH will be thinking I've married the computer!

Jayne A xxxx


----------



## jamapot (Apr 27, 2002)

Well we have been busy in here  

                          

Have updated your list with your own little countdowns to help you through  , and have decided to put my pee stick police on guard to keep an eye on you all   (some very early testing going on you impatient little bunnies       )

1/10/04     CBEAR               
1/10/04     KIRSTI               
1/10/04     ALIC                  
3/10/04     FIONAIM               
3/10/04     COUNTRYGIRL        
3/10/04     GAP                     
4/10/04     ANDREA R               
4/10/04     CHURCHILL              
4/10/04     MAYBE BABY            
4/10/04     CESCA                    
4/10/04    TRACEYCAROL           
5/10/04     JAYNE A                   
6/10/04     BEVERLEY WHEELDON      
6/10/04     TIFF                          
6/10/04     LIZA                          
7/10/04     STRINGBOB                  
7/10/04     BAGPUSS                     
7/10/04     BEV22                         
11/10/04   JANEY (BOBBSIE)               
14/10/04   MARIELOU                          
20/10/04   SICKNOTE                                 

I know it's really hard and all those af type niggles sure do drag you down, but hold on in there everybody, not long to go now  



Loadsa Love and luck to all
Jax
xxx


----------



## liza (Sep 12, 2004)

Wow!  well done jax that list is fantastic

a bit of fairy dust to bring us all luck.


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Hiya,

I'll be joining you all today - I have ET at 2pm.  

I am having ICSI FET, I had a freeze-all in July, due to OHSS, and 1 embie survived the thaw (a little upset that we didnt get 2, but our 1 looks fab, 6 cells and doing well, so hopefully the little critter will dig in deep!) 

My BETA date is 14/10 and I hope to stay away from the dreaded HPT's until then!

The 2ww is already going slow  

Best of luck,
Marie xx


----------



## maxbabe (Nov 12, 2003)

Wishing you the best of luck Marielou 

Everything crossed this IS THE ONE!!!!!!


----------



## country girl (Jun 18, 2004)

Hi everyone,  

Time for a few personals, sorry if I miss anyone out.

Sicknote - hi sweetie, welcome to 2WW.I have everything crossed for you and DH.

Tiff - Im sure those funny pains are the embies snuggling in, At least I hope so as I have similar too. Feels a little hot/cold in AF area, very strange.

Liza - shame you have to start work again next week but I guess we have to earn money to pay for all this. I am addicted to this site too. Keeps me going in the 2ww.

Stringbob - I am testing 14 days after EC. The HPT tests should be positive by then and the HCG injection out of the system. I think this is the commonest day to test but some clinics vary - some do bloods and some urine tests and some may be fully booked with other apts on day 14 and make you wait longer.

Gap - I am having strange crampy feelings on and off too. I had these both on my positive cycle and my negative cycle so am not sure how significant they really are but generally I think they are good.

MarieLou - good luck with the ET today. It sounds as though the one frostie you have is a real fighter. If natural selection is anything to go by he/she should do well.

AliC - hope your cold is ok. AF type pains are good in early pregnancy - they are the womb stretching and growing.


I am just really anxious now waiting for the results. The last few days are the worst.


----------



## sas jane v (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi girls and good luck to all of you                - no sneaky,early testing the  are watching you!!!!


  Sarah xx


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

Jamapot, thanks for the countdown, but do i have to have so many.... the days seem endless already without all of those........


----------



## gap (Sep 26, 2004)

Hi Girls,

Thanks for the info country girl   , but the dreaded AF arrived today, I thought it would the way I was feeling last night.  At least it has curbed the feeling to test early, doesn't seem any point on doing it on sun - I know it's another big neg.   

I'm still crossing for you all   

love
Gap x


----------



## Bobbsie (Sep 1, 2004)

Hi girls,

Thanks for the list Jamapot - i am going to print it off and cross each day off one by one! So many of us going through the same thing.

Hi to Marielou - hope you are okay after ET today 0 take it easy.

Ali C and Churchill - Well done you two - so please for your BFP's you are our inspiration now.

Gap sorry to hear your news - there is nothing i can say that will help right now i know that - look after yourself and have lots of   off DH.

Bev - i know how you felt with the HPT my clinic gave me a test to do on the 11th but everytime i pass it i am so tempted - its awful.

Well on the symptoms side of things i have and have had pretty much since the ET, AF pains, and pains in my lower back also lots of wind (damn pessaries)! 

Quick question if anyone can help - my test date is 11th - however my AF is due on 6th - surely i should have my own conclusion by then?  Does the HCG injection and pessaries delay AF.  

Must dash lots to do - i am designated driver for a works night out tonight.

Kirsti and CBear - good luck with your tests tomorrow, keeping everything crossed for you.

Love Janey 'bobbsie'


----------



## andrea r (Mar 20, 2004)

Hi Girlies,

Im sorry but ive committed the cardinal sin and tested early !!!! I used the clinics test that they gave me as its supposed to be a bit more sensitive and I got a reasonably strong pink line in the positive box !!!!!!!!!!!!

I still cant quite believe it......I phoned the clinic who said that they would take this that I was pregnant, but I just keep thinking there must be some sort of a mistake so will do another test in the morning as ive been told that at this early stage theres no point in doing one this late in the day as the hormone may not be strong enough to be detected on an ordinary HPT.......

Just wanted to let you know.....

Love Andrea


----------



## tiff (May 16, 2004)

Wow Andrea - that's amazing - what was your ET date?
Congratulations!!  

Gap, I'm sorry to hear your news. Thinking of you. xx

Tiff xx


----------



## andrea r (Mar 20, 2004)

Hi Tiff, I had my ET done Monday 20th at 7.30 am !!!!!!! so I guess im on day 11 today, that has come up early hasnt it, I thought it was 12 days.....duh !!! 

Having said that I know a couple of girls who have babies from their treatment that both tested on day 10 !!!!

I still dont believe it and wont until I see another test with a positive reading on it I dont think.....

Love Andrea


----------



## tiff (May 16, 2004)

eeek, despite still being sure   is on her way, that means I could technically test Saturday as I'm 2 days behind you.... 

Much love
Tiff x


----------



## andrea r (Mar 20, 2004)

Tiff,

On and Off Ive felt all week like AF was on her way and now look whats happened !!!!!!!!! contrary to what ive done, I still wouldnt recomend testing early as I just dont believe it ! want to be ecstatic but am frightened to be, silly eh....

Did your clinic provide you with a test or do you have to go in and they blood test ? the reason I ask is because im just reading about HPT's and how they only detect the hormone once its up to 100 iu/L, whereas the one the clinic gave me detects from 25 upwards, I was shocked in the difference, so do be careful not to use a HPT too early.

Good Luck, im thinking of you....

Much Love
Andrea


----------



## tiff (May 16, 2004)

me again  

is there a brand name on the one the clinic gave you?

Txxx


----------



## lollypop67 (Aug 29, 2004)

Tiff there's a link here that can detect as low as 15-20 with brand names on

http://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/hpt.html
Lolly X


----------



## cesca (Sep 18, 2004)

Hi everyone... Oh my god Andrea a    well done!! You were supposed to be testing the same day as me!! God I'm too scared to do it. How do you feel in yourself ? What signs have you had?       
Marielou  just take it easy now ,that little emby sounds a fighter.Keeping fingers crossed for you.
gap  so sorry to hear AF arrived. I'm thinking of you and send lots of hugs.((((( ))))))
Jax thanks for the list   great work . There are quite a few of us now to support each other whatever the results.
Me just feeling tired and wishing I could fall asleep and wake up Monday(test day) afternoon having been told my result! speak to youall soon  cesca xx


----------



## tiff (May 16, 2004)

Thanks Lolly! xx


----------



## liza (Sep 12, 2004)

Andrea   what fantastic news.
Gap- I'm so sorry
i feel sure I'm gonna be joining you in  Cried so muchh last night that I,ve made myself sick with a migraine today and of course can't take any medication.Just out of bed and even though head banging need my fix of FF.
I can't believe that AndreaR has tested positive early, your only 2 days ahead of me.oh I can feel a hpt coming on this weekend.
Take care guys


----------



## tiff (May 16, 2004)

Here's some positive thoughts to those of us going crazy with AF symptoms...       
And lots of luck to everyone else!

Tiff


----------



## Stringbob (Jun 1, 2004)

Well done andrea!!!!!!!!  Gosh, I can't believe how many positives there have been this month.  I've also been getting loads of cramps and AF type of pains.  I got these last time and got a -ve result, however I also got them for the first 3 months of my first pregnancy and all was well there.

I am now almost sure I'm going mad.  For the past few days I've been driving to work and seeing magpies wishing to see 2, 3 or 4.  You know the rhyme 2 for joy, 2 for a girl, 4 for a boy.  If I can only find 1 it makes me sure that I'm going to be -ve.  

Anyway my husband already thinks I'm mad being on this site all the time.

Good luck to all who test tomorrow.  

See ya Lisa


----------



## liza (Sep 12, 2004)

Is anyone else not sleeping. 
This 2ww is so hard.When those little embies went in I felt elated because in my mind I was pregnant and it was just a case of my babies settling into place in my body.
As each day passes and my test date gets closer and my AF pains keep appearing a little bit of that elation gets erroded and fear of loosing them starts to take hold.
I know I must be pragmatic because if I test -ive it will be because there where problems with the embryos and my body would have naturally let them go  
I have made myself ill with stress and worry and that is no good for them.I am doing relaxation tapes and sleeping when I need to during the day(as not sleeping at night)
If any one has any ways that they de stress please let me know.


----------



## jamapot (Apr 27, 2002)

Morning Everyone

Hey Its October 1st and already a BFP on the board  Congratulations AliC

Gap so sorry that wicked  came along and spoilt it for you 

1/10/04 CBEAR 
1/10/04 KIRSTI 
1/10/04 ALIC   1st scan 15/10/04
3/10/04 FIONAIM   
3/10/04 COUNTRYGIRL   
3/10/04 GAP  
4/10/04 ANDREA R    
4/10/04 CHURCHILL    
4/10/04 MAYBE BABY    
4/10/04 CESCA    
4/10/04 TRACEYCAROL    
5/10/04 JAYNE A     
6/10/04 BEVERLEY WHEELDON      
6/10/04 TIFF      
6/10/04 LIZA      
7/10/04 STRINGBOB       
7/10/04 BAGPUSS  
7/10/04 BEV22       
11/10/04 JANEY (BOBBSIE)           
11/10/04 CASEY          
14/10/04 MARIELOU              
15/10/04 SKELLY              
20/10/04 SICKNOTE RUSHING THE DAYS ALONG FOR YOU                    SICKNOTE  

Love Luck and Babydust to all

Jax
xxx


----------



## tiff (May 16, 2004)

Cbear and Kirsti - Wishing you lots of luck today. Here's hoping   

Lots of love
Tiff x


----------



## bagpuss04 (Apr 27, 2004)

Has anyone seen that tv program "Thin Blue Line"?  ....Well, thats what I got when I tested this morning!!!!! And I had FET so NO HCG injection in my system....OMG!!!!!!!

I know I am soooooo naughty for testing early but just had a feeling....I have felt a bit "odd" for about  3 days- I call it "Bambi legs" you know when you feel a bit wobbly and just not quite normal?! Plus I have had the same banging headache....I just decided to get it over and done with!!!!

Well this is certainly a lucky thread!!!!

Good luck and lots of positive vibes to you all!!!    

Puss


----------



## AliC (Aug 10, 2004)

BAGPUSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

OMG!!!!!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! That is fantastic news. WOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!

What more can I say but well done girl, I think the testing early bug is spreading fast hehehehehe. At least you don't have to worry of wondering whether or not you still have the hCG milling around.

Ali xxxx


----------



## liza (Sep 12, 2004)

Wow !!!!!!!!bagpuss  amazing news!!!! 

Can you tell me what hpt you used.

I did a clear blue this am .was -ive and I'm due to test a day b4 you
lisa


----------



## tiff (May 16, 2004)

Bagpuss - Congratulations that's brilliant. !!!





Liza  - I'm very very sorry honey. There's nothing more I can say right now. Thinking of you. xxx 

Tiff x


----------



## tiff (May 16, 2004)

Liza - hold on a second - you are due to test the same day as me...that's next Wednesday. You have test far too early. Of course I don't want to give you false hope, but if you test too early, you can get a false negative. Please take another test in a couple of days?

Txxx


----------



## skelly (Sep 10, 2004)

Hello
Can you add me to the list of 2ww'ers
I had my IUI yesterday and have been told to test on day 16 which is 15th October
Feeling a bit apprehensive about this 2ww - my last one was in August when I was due to test on 18th. I spent most of my 2 week wait in a state of anxiety/tension - as most of you are.  I was checking out magpies too and kept seeing 1 for sorrow and 3 for a girl - couldn't work it out, and then my mum died very suddenly on 15th August aged  only 62!!
When AF came on 17th it suddenly didn't seem so important any more.
I feel much more chilled this time around and am determined not to let myself get overtaken by high hopes followed crushing disappointment
Thanks for the site, nice to see so much support going on
Jo


----------



## bagpuss04 (Apr 27, 2004)

Liza-  The hpt I used was called Clearview- the clinic gave it to me.  Please bear in mind that I tested really early- it was a very faint line. I am going to test again on Sunday- hope it will have thickened up by then.  I think because I had FET the embies are at a later stage so I guess implantation can happen a few days earlier. (Think that is right!!).

Sending you   and        

Puss
xxxxx


----------



## liza (Sep 12, 2004)

Hi tiff- yes I know it's early but I got excited about bagpuss she tests day after us.

I have full on AF pains today would be the day I start on a normal cycle.
Well if it's not my time this time round so be it.I'll cry alot then pick myself up and get on with life untill I can try again.

Thanks Puss.I'm not gonna test agian till next week really silly thing to do.

Good luck CBEAR and KIRSTI


----------



## Bev xxx (Aug 31, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Goodluck to those testing today     .

I have been having really bad AF pains and still have sore boobs,  bloated belly and feel abit sick.... def think   is going to get me before the 6/10/04.  To make matters worse I have to go back to work tommorrow and work everyday until test day.  One good thing is that it will take my mind of everything.

Everyone around me seems to be having babies.....my 2 cousins and 5 of my friends!!!! A very expensive time but also a very depressing time.  I keep telling myself it will happen soon!

Sorry to have gone on abit but I am p****d off!!!!

Love 

Bev


----------



## country girl (Jun 18, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Bagpuss - congrautions, that is great news 

Liza - you sound down at the moment. Keep doing your relaxation tape. I think you tested too early too, a negative at that stage doesnt mean much. PS you can take paraectamol in early pregnancy (and all the way through) with no problems, it causes no harm to embies or implantation. Ibuprofen does cause problems though so avoid that one.

Stringbob - I was glad to read your post, it goes to show you cant really read much into your symptoms.

Cbear and Kirsti - good luck       

Beverley - I am with you on the coping with pregnant friends, it is really hard. Your AF symptoms dont sound anything to worry about to me, they could be a good sign.

2 more days for me until testing and I am very anxious. I am definately not testing early as am just hanging on to the possibility of a positive even whilst preparing myself for a BFN.

Hi to everyone else I have missed and welcome to all newcomers.


----------



## casey (Sep 26, 2004)

Hi everyone can i join 2ww I had ec on 24/9 and et on 27/9 so think i should test on 11/10. this site has been such a help and all the information stops me stressing out as this is my 1st ivf and there have been some problems re ec and et. anyway     to everyone waiting.


----------



## jamapot (Apr 27, 2002)

Hiya Casey & Skelly

Have added you both to the list

Wishing you lots of posi vibes           and plenty of   coming your way

Loads of love
Jax
xxx


----------



## AliC (Aug 10, 2004)

Hiya everyone

Well, it's official, I have just got back from the clinic and they confirmed that I am deffinately pregnant!!!!! I got a strong positive on their test . So, I am now 1 month pregnant. It still doesn't seem real really. She also reassured me that all the coughing won't do any harm. She said that if the baby is going to stay then it will no matter what I do so that made me feel better. I have an appointment in 2 weeks for my 2 week scan to check if the pregnancy is viable and in the right place so fingers crossed we may see a heartbeat!!!

Good luck to cbear and kirsti for your test today  
Countrygirl, I really do admire your determination not to test early. well done.
Welcome casey, good luck for the 2ww
Liza, don't give up hope yet, you still have a few days to go yet, anything could happen in that time.
Bev, don't get disshartened by AF symptoms, you still have a few days to go yet. I am still having lower aches and lower back ache and I have a positive. The one thing I have learnt through all this (and I wish I could have convinced myself of this before!!) is that syptoms mean bugger all, they really don't. Keep your chin up  
Skelly, good luck for your 2ww too!!

Ali xxxxxxxxx


----------



## jamapot (Apr 27, 2002)

Alic

                               

Will add your scan date to list  

Loadsa Love
Jax
xxx


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Ali

Congrats hun so happy for you wishing you a healthy 8 months hun   

love always lilly xxx


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Mairelou 

Hun wonderful news you are in 2ww i have everything crossed for u chat soon 

love always lilly xx


----------



## andrea r (Mar 20, 2004)

Hi Lolly, thats a great site thanks....

Tiff, my test from the clinic was called Clearvue....but as long as it detects the same HCG I guess it doesnt really matter, apparently Asda's own brand is sensitive at 25iu/L, so that might be worth a try...

Hi Cesca, I know I tested early and fortunately on this occasion it was a BFP however, it doesnt make much difference to how relaxed I feel honestly !!! so youre doing the right thing.  Now ive been bad already ive done a Clear Blue this morning and that gave me a really faint line.  I feel fine in myself except for my boobs......jesus christ they hurt, I nearly cry when I take my bra off, have to hold onto them to stop them moving on the way to the bath !!!!!!!!!!  


Good luck to anyone testing today and over the next few days, im thinking of you.....

Love Andrea


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

New Home Girls   

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,15521.0.html

love lilly xxx


----------

